# Advice on my new first "real" job as cashier!!! :(



## laterninthemoonlight (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll try to keep it long and simple. 

Managed to get through college. College sucked just like high
shcool. I was always scared to talk out in class, even to get up and sharpen a pencil or even throw paper away.

Started on a job hunt that kept me at home bored and overwhelmed (depressed) for about about 4 months of hesitantly applying for odd-ball positions such warehouse worker, etc. After four months, I managed to get a job at doing administration work...shortly thereafter, I had to quit because my boss could not pay me. 

I told myself right after graduation that I would never do a retail job because they would probably put me at cashier because I do not have a whole lot of work experience. Given my history with social anxiety and how it has affected me, I cannot handle being the center of attention, hence not wanting to work as a cashier. 

After quitting the administration job that took me forever to find, and not wanting to experience staying at home for nearly a half year again looking for other odd ball jobs, I felt severe pressure from family and friends. As a result, I started applying to stock position jobs, car washing jobs, etc. I felt that these types of jobs did not require me to be in many social situations. 

After being over a month without work and feeling pressured, I decided to give it a last try and applied to a local retail store in my area for the stock position. Somehow I managed to get a call from the manager and I somehow passed the interview which was so nerve wracking. The manager told me that I was not really going to do cashier, but mostly stocking, price check, etc.

My first day on the job was yesterday and guess where they placed me?! In the very front as cashier! What the heck!! 

I was freaking nervous and full of anxiety and fear, etc. I managed to get through the day. By the time I got to the car, I felt kind of proud and was full of anxiety that I felt like crying. 

Later last night I tried to mentally prepare for work today as cashier again. 

As I entered the store and began my work, a co-worker came to me and asked me if I canceled any transactions yesterday.

I was so confused...I thought I did everything right... and I told her no.

Yes, it was my first day on the job facing people, facing my fears. 

It was super busy, more than I ever expected it to be on a Sunday afternoon. 

Families are supposed to wind-down and relax at home on Sunday afternoon/evening, right? Apparently not! 

Turns out, after I left work yesterday, four other employees used the same cash register that I was assigned and somehow-after the night shift calculated the cash registers-they found that $40 was missing from the cash register I used! 

When I heard this, the first thing that came to my mind was...I thought I did everything right. I tried the best I could given the anxiety, fear, and stress that I am trying to deal with. 

The co-worker showed me a list of all the people who worked the register yesterday and of the five, only my name was circled. 

Today, I saw the manager and she seemed so mad. She does not really try to engage in the conversation when I asked how her day was. 

Maybe she is mad at me for somehow misjudging money or something, I don't know. 

I do not even know if it was me that miscalculated the money yesterday. I'm just assuming it was because I was the only new employee working among the experienced ones.

Anyways, today was also busy as crap, and I was itching to leave and go home after 6 long hours dealing with customers and asking like a zillion questions on how to do returns for customer's items, how to use a competitor coupon, how to cancel a transaction, etc.

Among all that, I was forced to answer phones and use the store intercom or loud speaker!!

Answering the phone was a disaster. I accidentally hung-up on a customer because I was nervous...the lines were getting long and some customers began losing patience. He called again though and I apologized for hanging-up on him. He was cool about it. 

Anyways, today went well...I hope. After my shift ended, I went to the back and told my manager that I was leaving. She looked at her watch, and told me to go on.

I'm scared to go in to work two days from now...what if they are missing money again?!

I tried my very best at the work that I was given. I honestly feel like quitting, but I cannot afford to stay at home and do nothing...after all, I have a college degree, but due to my fears, etc. and not able to see my potential, I tend to work lower-end jobs. 

I have never had a girl-friend, but I know that girls do not like guys who work low-end jobs (back of restaurant-for example) when they can do better. (This is a topic for another post.)

It took me four months the find my first job and I do not want to experience that misery again. Despite the minimal-pay, I feel that I need to keep this job. 

I know the more practice in social situations the better I will become at handling them. 

Sometimes I feel like always sucks because I have never learned to face my problems and struggles with anxiety, etc. 

Oh...what a last two day I had! Gee Whiz!

I'm pooped now. Maybe time for a nap or a nice sit alone outside. 

P.S. After each thread, I will try to include inspiring quotes.

“There are fine things which you mean to do some day, under what you think will be more favorable circumstances. But the only time that is surely yours is the present, hence this is the time to speak the word of appreciation and sympathy, to do the generous deed, to forgive the fault of a thoughtless friend, to sacrifice self a little more for others. Today is the day in which to express your noblest qualities of mind and heart, to do at least one worthy thing which you have long postponed, and to use your God-given abilities for the enrichment of someone less fortunate. Today you can make your life - significant and worthwhile. The present is yours to do with as you will.” ~ Grenville Kleiser


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the money too much. I used to work at a grocery store, both register and service desk, and at my store me nor anyone else at the service desk really gave a crap if a drawer was short, it happens sometimes and it's usually just a mistake. It only mattered if there was a pattern. If they had any serious suspicions they would likely start counting down your drawer immediately after you are done.

You'll get used to the customer interaction quickly(and it might be beneficial to combatting your SA). It will quickly go from a stressful experience to routine, and will then probably become boring.


----------

